# what is your lowest score?



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

hi all i wanted to know what were the lowest scores the people have done in this forum. mine is 78:thumbsup:, and individual is 37 in nine holes


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

used to be a 9 hole course here (flooded and closed) par was 35, we would play it twice for 18 holes
shot 36/37, 73 for my best
for 9 it was 35, but could never back it up


----------



## indiginit (Jun 13, 2007)

41-38 79

it was a nine hole hole course and i knew it well. mostly stopped playing it after i broke 80

my best round was an 81 on a tough course. 84 is about my 'good round' feeling and anything above 89 is where i get on myself...

fun question... i haven't played in a few seasons, but i am this year. gonna see if i can break 80 again, that's my goal this summer. my lifetime goal is to have a single digit handicap for a season. not too far off, but i think i'll have to play consecutive seasons to get there.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

My lowest is a 65 on a par 71, followed by a few 66's on a par 72. My best front 9 is 30 against a par of 36, and my best back 9 is a 32 against a par of 36 - sadly not in the same round. Age and aches have the better of me now and my best round in the last few years is 69 against a par of 72 - and I rarely make the par 5's in 2 these days.


----------



## alvarosh95 (Jan 3, 2011)

that is a really good one. what´s your handicup?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I shot my lowest score at Furnace Creek GC in Death Valley, California which is 214' below sea level. :thumbsup: :laugh:

In sanctioned play,I have never broken par. However, I do have a few 70s to my credit which I shot quite a few years a go. Non sanction scores, I think had some 68s-69s,(???) but as I recall, most of those probably also included some "give me" putts. I don't normally count them. Lowest 9 holes was a -4 32, which I have done quite a few times. 

I have other things going on in life now, so I don't play, or practice as much as I use to. Now days, although few and far between, anything under 80 makes me feel pretty good.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

alvarosh95 said:


> that is a really good one. what´s your handicup?


I'm off 5 now, and slowly rising.


----------

